
Wilderness: SVG Animation Library - bobm_kite9
https://wilderness.now.sh
======
bobm_kite9
I put this on here because I saw anime.js on here earlier. I'm trying to pick
a decent SVG animation package at the moment, hoped there would be some users
of this who might want to share their experiences?

